# Sweaty Wrist Problem



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

With the global warming thing taking place the past week ,have noticed that im suffering from sweaty wrist watch syndrome,not very pleasant,should i start to antiperspirant spray my wrists before donning a watch?,also just been out on a bike and unless you are doing over 70mph its bloody aawful with all the protective clothing etc on.prefer the climate control in the car


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

steel bracelets or mesh are the only answer IMO

even rubber is a bit uncomfortable, leather is definitely out for summer.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> steel bracelets or mesh are the only answer IMO


OR.....when you get to 99.....change hands!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's the only way in this hot weather....a nipple piercing helps when on the beach

Paul


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> It's the only way in this hot weather....a nipple piercing helps when on the beach
> 
> Paul


Or just take the nurse along to the beach with you


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hah...99...change hands.........havent heard that since i was in the TA


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> With the global warming thing taking place the past week ,have noticed that im suffering from sweaty wrist watch syndrome,not very pleasant,should i start to antiperspirant spray my wrists before donning a watch?


I hate bracelets but even I give in and wear them in this weather.



thorpey69 said:


> Also just been out on a bike and unless you are doing over 70mph its bloody awful with all the protective clothing etc on.prefer the climate control in the car


That's easily sorted, wear a t-shirt, shorts and flip flops like I do


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I find perforated leather straps help a bit

Though taking the watch off now and again and changing watch twice a day helps too

my sweat can do terrible things to straps even supposedly stainless steel ones.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Acidic sweat??? er... yuk!









Its hot almost all the time here (even tho it feels cold to me at times) and i took to wearing braclets only as most rubbers were too uncomfortable - the only good runbber ive ever found is the Panerai one btw, its amazing.

As ive got more used to the heat Ive not started wearing leather again but looked for the waterproof ones. some have hydro48 or some other branded treatment on them and that works well.


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

Try a wrist sweatband under your watch.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

I have recently stumbled upon this 'ventilated leather strap which I find very comfortable that said due to thickness it does require some breaking in..............................


----------

